# Beauty of Color--Blue Smokey Eye [link]



## Me220 (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey ladies. I'm back with a new tutorial. I have been trying to conquer blue for forever, and I've finally done it. This is using all MilanMinerals (my new obsession). Minus Espresso e/s for brows and Pink Maribu l/s. I've attached the look we're trying to create. 

The tutorial is here. See you ladies later.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 2, 2006)

This looks great!!!! Those colors are beautiful!!!!  Thanks for the tut!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 2, 2006)

you nailed it, beautifull!


----------



## mzmephime (Nov 2, 2006)

*Thanks. Very beautiful.*


----------



## n_c (Nov 2, 2006)

That was an amazing tutorial, and blues look great on you!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 2, 2006)

thankyou you look good. = )


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 2, 2006)

flawless


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 2, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks for the tutorial!!!


----------



## tottui (Nov 2, 2006)

i looooove it!!!!... and blue looks so beautiful on you!>. and you have a very nice smile


----------



## tottui (Nov 2, 2006)

oh and i love how you took pics of the brushes!!... that was very helpful!! im so trying this tut!


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 2, 2006)

That was beautiful. I think I'm going to try this with Pompous Blue.


----------



## metalkitty (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks, the look is really pretty! I know you must've been tired afterwards...


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Nov 3, 2006)

You did an awesome job!!!!! great tut so clear and easy to understand I loved it.



~VD


----------



## carolyn1 (Nov 4, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 4, 2006)

That was great. I love how you showed the brushes, too.


----------



## Candace (Nov 5, 2006)

Well you KNOW I loved it!,Candace


----------



## slvrlips (Nov 12, 2006)

You look gorgeous


----------



## Lollie (Nov 15, 2006)

That's awesome! Great job!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Aug 12, 2007)

You did a great job on the tutorial. Not to mention the look is just gorgeous! One of the first ice anything ive seen on a woman of color that just looks great.


----------



## frocher (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow this is gorgeous.


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 12, 2007)

You're beautiful!


----------



## breathless (Aug 13, 2007)

great tut! thanks for sharing!!!


----------

